# Looking for kid friendly club



## gray bomber (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a club that is kid friendly. By that I mean some structure of managing the deer heard but also not only allowing 130 class bucks to be taken. I have an 11 yr old that loves to hunt but I don't want him lose interest because he may hunt for years before seeing a shooter. Thats fine for me but as a youngster he need more chances. Looking for a good club perferably north of Macon.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 17, 2013)

We have 3000 acre QDM family club east of Macon give me a call for more info mike 678-300-8729


----------



## gray bomber (Jan 21, 2013)

btt


----------



## nriley (Jan 26, 2013)

*Look at us!*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735417


----------



## Jethro8911 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Hunting lease*

Look us up very kid friendly no drinking or partying allowed.
Keeping the kids involved is our goal. 
www.marshallcreekco-op.com


----------



## great outdoors (Mar 11, 2013)

*kid friendly club*

We have approx. 150 acres designated for youth only and has been a refuge for wildlife due to only a few members with kids that hunt. I also noticed that you're in Chicamugua, three of our members are from that area. We're in Polk, Floyd Co , Ga. and Cherokee Al(1700+acres) Call me for more info. 770-823-3003


----------

